# Wet Walls



## mforeman1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm renovating a bathroom, which is currently down to the studs. I just pulled back some of the batts in the walls to find that some sections were moist, other areas were wet. I suspect it might be caused by a failure in the vapour barrier as I do not see any signs of severe leaking.

I can see that I'm going to have to remove the insulation from the walls, allow it to dry, and then re-insulate - my question is, I imagine this might be going on all throughout my house. Is there a permissible amount of condensation that can occur without causing severe damage? I really don't want to have to tear my entire house apart to re-apply a vapour barrier.

I live in Edmonton, Alberta, where our winters are long and cold. That said, even if I do remove the insulation, are the walls even going to dry, with it still being below 0?


----------

